# Hi



## kellianne76 (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought I would introduce myself and say hello.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thank you, it's nice to meet you..


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome to specktra. Thanks


----------



## solardame (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome, Kellianne!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

